# Titan and Bully Dog



## LeadChuncker (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got a 2012 Titan, I know how everyone complains about mpg but I've heard that have done a few things and are getting decent. It currently gets 16mpg around town. I was wondering what others have done to improve mpg..
I will pass this along, my buddy came by the other day in his 2012 chevy 1500. He added a Bully Dog GT Tuner to his and it get's 30mpg . I was skeptical but he produced figures from a trip from the east coast to the west coast then back and the numbers matched what the monitor on the tuner said.. I'm interested in that but was wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience..


----------

